# baby tears and hair grass



## dgaines (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Please help me...I have been trying to plant baby tears and hair grass for a while now, and have no luck. Please tell me the best ways to plant these so that it will become full throughout the entire tank...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

First off you need a small substrate to hold these plants down, so they don't float off. WIth baby tears you can use plant weights to hold them down until they take root, by putting the plant horizontally across the substrate. Hairgrass is a little more diffucult. You will need to remove the wool from around the plant & separate the grass into smaller sections. Then just push the grass down into the substrate. Sometimes pieces will come loose especially if you have fish that like to dig. You will just have to replant them when they do.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All carpet plants are located at the farthest distance from the light that you can get, at the bottom of the tank. So, they experience the lowest light intensity in the tank. That means you do need high light intensity, as we normally refer to it, to be very successful with those plants. Otherwise they tend to grow upwards toward the lights.


----------



## dgaines (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------

